# 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24" oder Beamer - Infosammlung



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

Eigntlich habe ich Intresse an einem 27" mit WQHD (Full-HD intressiert micht dort nicht) gehabt, allerdings bin ich auf mehrere Probleme gestoßen:
1)Preis, vorallem für mich als Schüler
2) Gamingtauglichkeit, die meisten einige sich nicht zum gamen oder verfügen leider über ein Glossy-Panel



Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Probleme man hat und auf was man achten muss wenn man 2 Monitore benutzt.

PS:Mir geht es vorallem um die Theorie, ob ich es machen werde oder bei meinem jetzigen Monitor bleibe kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

kommt aufs Spiel an, für Shooter ist ein Dual Monitor Betrieb ungeeignet (Fadenkreuz in der Mitte), bei Strategiespielen hat man durchaus Vorteile


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

pibels hat es ja schon gesagt. Für Shooter wäre dann ein Tripple-Monitor-System interessant. Dazu braucht man aber auch die entsprechende Grafikkarte/n. Eine AMD HD6970 würde sich hier anbieten. Denn nur AMD unterstützt die Eyefinity-Funktion.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Verstehe ich das richtig, das mit einer (1) ATI Karte, drei Monitore betrieben werden können?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



Pixy schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, das mit einer (1) ATI Karte, drei Monitore betrieben werden können?


 
Verstehst du richtig!  Bei einigen Karten sind sogar bis zu sechs Monitore möglich.

http://www.amd.com/de/products/technologies/eyefinity/pages/eyefinity.aspx


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ich habe ja einen AMD: Powercolor HD6950 PCS++.
Bei Nvidia kann man doch 3 Monitore nutzen?

Und mit 2 oder 3 bin ich mir selbst nicht ganz klar.
Allerdings dürften 3 doch die GPU ans Limit bringen?


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Verstehst du richtig!  Bei einigen Karten sind sogar bis zu sechs Monitore möglich.



Und wieso ist dies nicht auch mit Nvidia möglich?


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

geil wa? 

hab gehört das bei NVIDIA Karten der zweite Bildschirm einfach weiterhin den Desktop anzeigt wenn ein Spiel gestartet wird, stimmt das? Dann wäre eine NVIDIA Karte eher unpraktisch ^^



Pixy schrieb:


> Und wieso ist dies nicht auch mit Nvidia möglich?



NVIDIA hat keine Eyefinity Technologie, die Karten unterstützen es hardware seitig einfach nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Bei Nvidia bleibt dir entweder sowas wie TrippleHead2Go übrig, oder aber SLI.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Dann ist es ja bei AMD alles günstiger.

Bei Nvidia bräuchte man gleich 2 Karten, starkes Netzteil und 3 Monitore.
Bei AMD brauch in nur 1 Graka, ein gutes Netzteil was aber nicht gleich 1000W haben muss und natürlich 3 Monitore.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Bei AMD brauch in nur 1 Graka, ein gutes Netzteil was aber nicht gleich 1000W haben muss und natürlich 3 Monitore


Jein! Kommt auf die Auflösung an.  Wenn du die Karte sehr forderst macht CF durchaus Sinn! Aber nur Dual-CF! Ab Tripple steigt die Anzahl der Mikroruckler deutlich an.


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



Pixy schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja bei AMD alles günstiger.
> 
> Bei Nvidia bräuchte man gleich 2 Karten, starkes Netzteil und 3 Monitore.
> Bei AMD brauch in nur 1 Graka, ein gutes Netzteil was aber nicht gleich 1000W haben muss und natürlich 3 Monitore.


 
wobei die Performance bei 3 Bildschirmen natürlich stark sinkt, da ist ein SLI/Crossfire System schon ratsam.

Aber für Spiele wie CSS würde auch eine Graka bei 3 Monitoren reichen 



<> schrieb:


> Jein! Kommt auf die Auflösung an.  Wenn du die Karte sehr forderst macht CF durchaus Sinn! Aber nur Dual-CF! Ab Tripple steigt die Anzahl der Mikroruckler deutlich an.


 

Sollten es nicht im Triple sogar weniger werden? ^^

und der Idle Verbrauch der Graka steigt pro angeschlossenen Monitor, ich glaube von 1 auf 2 Monitore sogar fast aufs doppelte.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Wohl war.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Sollten es nicht im Triple sogar weniger werden? :hä: ^^


Sollte... Aber ich hab schon soviel negatives über Tripple-CF gehört, was Ruckler angeht, das ich da keine Experimente machen würde.


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

abgesehen davon hätte ich dann lieber eine Highend Karte für weniger Geld


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Oder 2 High-End-Karten im CF/SLI.


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

oder das 

im Mehrmonitor Betrieb würde ich auf jeden Fall zu AMD raten, da die Eyefinity Technologie doch relativ ausgereift und unkompliziert ist


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> im Mehrmonitor Betrieb würde ich auf jeden Fall zu AMD raten, da die Eyefinity Technologie doch relativ ausgereift und unkompliziert ist


Würde ich genau so machen! Jetzt eine HD6950/70 o.Ä. und dann auf die HD7000er-Serie umsteigen, wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Reicht eine GraKa für 3 Monitore aus? Logischerweise auf den höchsten Einstellungen, das ich auf min. alles zocken ist klar.

Weil Crossfire/Sli würde neues NT, neues Board und vll neues Case nach sich ziehen.
Verträgt SBN auch 3 GraKas? Ich mache mir da sorgen um die Lanes, da ja nur 3/16 vorhanden sin für eine GPU.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Reicht eine GraKa für 3 Monitore aus?


Kommt auf die Spiele an.  Aber alles unter einer HD6950/70 würde ich mir bei so einem System eh nicht einbauen.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Gut zu wissen.
Was mich allerdings nochmal interessiert, passt nicht ganz zum Thema, was denn heute so, die allgemeinen Unterschiede zwischen ATI und Nvidia sind.

Damals fing ich persönlich mit Ati an und war damals sehr gernervt von dem Treiber Support.
Ist aber schon Jahre her.

Und jetzt mit Nvidia bin ich persönlich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden und hätte jetzt auch keinen speziellen Anlass zu wechseln.

Ich weiß halt nur, Tessellation und Physik ist Nvidia Sache.
Und Ati hat scheinbar die Eyefinity Geschichte, was man davon jeweils braucht ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Mal ein paar Bsp:
The Witcher 2
Anno 2070
TES5 Skyrim

Die beiden letzten Spiele werde ich mir dieses Jahr  noch kaufen, also Anno zu 100%.

Mal nebenbei welchen Hersteller für AMD gibt es wie Evga bei NVIDIA? Weil die LuKü doch relativ laut sind.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Weil die LuKü doch relativ laut sind.


Eine von denen hier verbaut, und schluss ist mit den Geräuschen! 
ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ70-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Die machen bestimmt mehr Lärm als mein NT und mein CPU-Kühler.
Außerdem habe ich schon eine Graka der aktuellen Geration.
Und wie soll man Corssfire mit 3 Slotkühlung machen?

PS: In meinem Case kann ich die nicht verbauen, da ich noch eine SoKa habe im µAtxboard.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Die machen bestimmt mehr Lärm als mein NT und mein CPU-Kühler.


Glaub ich nicht. Das DCII-System ist echt sehr leise. 



> Und wie soll man Corssfire mit 3 Slotkühlung machen?


Das ist dann das andere Problem.  
Bei CF würde ich fast auf das Referenzdesign zurückgreifen.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ein Kühler bewegt sich nicht kann also keine Geräusche machen, die macht der Lüfter. Habe den Macho der sehr leise ist und mein NT ist semi-passiv.
Bei CF würde ich eine WaKü als  besser empfinden.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Ein Kühler bewegt sich nicht kann also keine Geräusche machen, die macht der Lüfter.


Und wenn die Laut sind, bringt der beste Kühler nix. 



> Bei CF würde ich eine WaKü als besser empfinden.


Ist aber auch teurer, und dementsprechend komplizierter, falls die Karte mal gewechselt werden muss.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Wir sollten mal auf das Thema Monitore zurück kommen.
Was muss man dabei beachten?

Es macht keinen Sinn über die nächten Gen. zu rätseln.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Was muss man dabei beachten?


 
- Am besten Monitore mit dünnen Rahmen
- Gleiches Modell von Vorteil


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ich hatte diesen hier im Blick:PRAD | Testbericht Monitore | Test TFT Monitor Dell U2412M
Bei TN-Panel hätte ich 120Hz als Bedigung, da das Bild schärfer ist.
Nachteile hab ich nicht viele gefunde. Logischerweise nicht ganz billig, dfür aber hochwertig.

Bresmt ein 2500K ein CF-Gespann?


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

DELL ist schick  

der 2500k sollte dicke reichen


----------



## Verox (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

tipp
tipp2 < !
oder dell u2711
wenns wqhd sein soll


----------



## turbosnake (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Der Hazro HZ27WC kommt nicht in Frage, da er ein Spiegel als Display verwendet
Der Hazro HZ27WB verfügt nur über einen Anschluss, damit bin ich nicht zufrieden.
Der Dell eigent sich laut Prad nicht gut zum zocken.

All das steht auch im 1.Post!

 1000 Posts 
Edit: Wenn das hier stimmt: http://www.tomshardware.de/AMD-Crossfire-SLI-Nvidia-Powercolor,testberichte-240834-15.html
Und ich mehr als 1 AMD GraKa brauchen, wären 3 ja fast sinnvoller.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Bei TN-Panel hätte ich 120Hz als Bedigung, da das Bild schärfer ist.


Naja, die Schlieren werden halt reduziert, und das Bild wirkt flüssiger.  



> der 2500k sollte dicke reichen


Und hat durch OC noch eine menge Luft nach oben.  



> Und ich mehr als 1 AMD GraKa brauchen, wären 3 ja fast sinnvoller.


Das ist dann aber stark Treiberabhägig. Wenn AMD da wieder mal murks baut, dann wird es richtig traurig werden.
Ich hab damals auf der Cebit an einem Triple-CF-System das Game "Blur" gezockt. Das Wort "Mikroruckler" ist hier iwie falsch gewählt. Das waren teilweise schon echt derbe Hänger. -.- 

Wenn AMD endlich mal Gas gibt, und es schafft, die Treiber besser auf ihrer Dual-GPU-Karten abzustimmen, dann wäre das auch noch eine Option. Da gibt es nämlich schon schöne Wakü-Karten. 
PowerColor Radeon HD 6990 LCS, 2x 2GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x mini DisplayPort (AX6990 4GBD5-WM4D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> 1000 Posts



gratz


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Mit kommen 3 Lösungen in den Sinn:
1. Ein WQHD 27"
  Vorteile: Einfach. Meine Gpu macht das mit
    Nachteile: keine guten geräte zu finden, kleine Bildfläche im Vergleich zu anderen Lösung.

2 oder 3 mal

2.Dell U2412M 
Vorteil: Ist gamingtauglich, 16:10 hat Displayport( scheint ja wichtig zu sein), Pivot, Panel ++
 Nachteil: Treiber, wird auch nicht günstiger,  , ungewohntes Format

3. zb.PRAD | Testbericht Monitore | Test TFT Monitor AOC e2795Vh
Vorteile: gamingtauglich, Panel, größere Bildschirmfläche
Nachteile: 16:9,ungewohntes Format, kein Displayport

Wobei ich eher zu 3 tendiere damit der Spalt nich in der Mitte ist. Wenn ich es mache ist Lösung 2 mein Favorit.
Dazu fehlt aber Geld und ich weiß nicht ob die DVIs meiner Graka funktionieren.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Dazu fehlt aber Geld und ich weiß nicht ob die DVIs meiner Graka funktionieren.


Für einen IPS-Monitor ist der Dell eher billig im Vergleich zu den anderen Modellen. 
Und wieso sollten die DVI-Stecker nicht funktionieren? 

Möglichkeit 2 find ich noch am besten. Bei Möglichkeit 1 muss man auch erstmal einen passenden Monitor finden. 
Möglichkeit 2 macht deine GPU auch mit.  

Im 27"-Bereich warte ich immer noch auf die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. xD Aber das wird noch einige Zeit dauern.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Weil bei meinem Monitor über DVI kein Bild kommt.
Ursachen könnten sein:
1. Das Kabel
2. Der Monitor
3. Die Graka

Kann ich auch HDMI und 2* mini DisplayPort nehmen?
Das der Dell günstig ist auch.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Kann ich auch HDMI und 2* mini DisplayPort nehmen?


Klar... Wieso nicht?


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

du kannst für die ersten 2 Bildschirme nehmen was du willst, erst ab dem dritten wird zwingend ein Displayport notwendig


----------



## turbosnake (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Hatte da was missverstanden. Dachte nur der letzte darf DP sein.
Einiziger Sorgenpunkt (neben dem Geld) ist meine GraKa wird die 5 760*1200 Pixel schaffen?
Bei Grafikeinstellungen :Hoch oder höher.

btw Bei 6 hat man das selbe Problem wie bei 2 dh erst 9 wären wieder sinnvoll.
Was aber nichts für mich ist.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Einiziger Sorgenpunkt (neben dem Geld) ist meine GraKa wird die 5 760*1200 Pixel schaffen?
> Bei Grafikeinstellungen :Hoch oder höher.


Kommt auf das Spiel an. Darstellen kann die Karte die Auflösung auf jeden Fall. 
Ich persönlich empfehle bei 3 Monitoren immer ein CF-System. Vorallem wenn man spielen will.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Wäre auch eine Dual-GPU eine möglichkeit?
Wo bei beides ziemlich teuer wird.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Wäre auch eine Dual-GPU eine möglichkeit?


Wäre es. 

Hier ein ausführlicher Test der HD6990

Test: AMD Radeon HD 6990 - ComputerBase


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



<> schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia bleibt dir entweder sowas wie TrippleHead2Go übrig, oder aber SLI.


 
oder SOFT-TH (oder wie diese software heißt) und ne zusätzliche - auch eine alte tut es hier - grafikkarte (am besten vom hersteller der haupt-karte  d.h. bei Nvidia haste dann z.B. ne GTX-570 und ne 8800 GTX ^^

mfg LAX
ps: würde die tripple lösung wählen (bauen auch gerade an nem tripple system in vorbereitung für meinen neuen PC.....wird aber wahrsch. erst was nächstes jahr (monitore kosten auch was und ich würde iwi doch noch gerne auf IVY warten.....auch wenn so nen 2600K verlockend ist)


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Wie geht das mit SLI und 3 Bildschirmen?
Reichen 560W für 2 Karte? Gehe aber nicht davon aus obwohl für die 6990 wären genügend Stecker vorhanden wären.
Bei AMD bleiben drei möglichkeiten:
1 Eine Dual-Gpu
Vorteile: Geringere kosten
Nachteil: mit Refernzkühler laut keine Alternativen verfügbar, außer Wasser
Fazit: Ohne Wasser laut, möchte ich nicht gerne haben, also die Lautstärke

2kombination aus Dual und Singel (falls möglich)
Vorteile: Soll weniger Microruckler haben
Nachteile: s.o. neues MB und neue PSU
Fazit: Teuer und nicht so gut

3. 2 bzw.3 Einzelkarten
Vorteile:Soll weniger Microruckler haben gilt nur für 3 karten, leise Costumkühler verfügbar
Nachteile: Erfordert wohl ein neus MB und eine neue CPU, da SBN kaum mit 3 Grakas fertig wird
wobei hierauch 3 GPUs auf SB sind 
Fazit: Neues Case, neue PSU und neues MB sind fällig wenn SBN nicht mit 3 Grakas klarkommt


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

ich würd dir 2 Radeon HD 6950/70 empfehlen


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ich auch. Aber im Referenz-Design. Die Custom-Designs sind für CF nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ich werde auf 7xxx warten. Vorher habe ich eh nicht genügend Geld und sie sollen deutlich  schneller sein.
Ref= Laut=nervig=untauglich
Also muss wohl doch eine Wakü her.
Überschalg 700€ Monitore+500-600€ Case und Mainboard und PSU und 600€ Grakas= 1700€ plus Wakü 500€= 2200€
Fraglich ob ich das Geld auftreiben kann.
Sollte mir mal einen Job neben der Schule suchen um an ein bisschen Geld zu kommen.


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

oh man, 2200€ sind viel 

die 7000er sollen deutlich weniger Leistung aufnehmen, da 28nm.

Wahrscheinlich werden die auch im Referenzdesign leise sein 

aber Job ist ne super Idee


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ja sehr viel Geld, hat mich auch überascht. 
Mich regt meine GPU und Case Lüfter(wenn sie angeschlossen wären) jetzt schon auf, weil beide "laut" sind, allerdings ist das Case offen.

Fragt sich nur was als Job?


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

mich stört Lärm nicht ^^

hmm gute Frage, ich mach ne Ausbildung ^^ meine Kumpels tragen Zeitung aus oder kellnern, probiers mal in die Richtung ^^ oder bei nachbarn Rasen mähen, Babysitten usw. Musst nur kreativ sein


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ich brauche auch eine neue Steckerleiste also allgemein(wenn die Pläne umgesetzt werden sieht es so aus):
3 *Monitore+1*PC+1*Drucker+ 2 mal Lautsrepcher+ mind 3*Ladekabel+ 1 Lampe+4 Reserve=16 Steckdosen!

Der Lärm stört mich persönlich, da hat aber jeder ein eigenen empfinden.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch eine neue Steckerleiste also allgemein(wenn die Pläne umgesetzt werden sieht es so aus):
> 3 *Monitore+1*PC+1*Drucker+ 2 mal Lautsrepcher+ mind 3*Ladekabel+ 1 Lampe+4 Reserve=16 Steckdosen!
> 
> Der Lärm stört mich persönlich, da hat aber jeder ein eigenen empfinden.



16 Stück sind übel. Ich empfehle dir eine Leiste von Brennenstuhl! 
brennenstuhl

http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-P...9CBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318428502&sr=8-1


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Dazu kommt das ein Kabel der Steckerleiste mind 5 m lang sein muss.
Die enizigen beiden Steckdosen sind auf der anderen Seite, dazu macht mir die Hauselektronik Sorgen.


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Alter, 16 Steckdosen..deine Mutter bringt dich um


----------



## Painkiller (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



pibels94 schrieb:


> Alter, 16 Steckdosen..deine Mutter bringt dich um



Ich hab die 12er unter dem Tisch.


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

bei dir sagt Mutti aber auch nix


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Ich brauche jetzt ja auch schon 13 (mit den Reserven) , also sobald die LS bestellt und da sind.
Es ändert sich nur der Stromverbrauch. Außerdem wars das dann, abgesehen von Lampen.


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

trotzdem brutal viel  hab 8, und da hängen noch externe HDD und TV dran ^^


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Da schalte ich den PC halt in den Energiesparmodus spart Strom
Tue ich jetzt nämlich nicht.

Eine PS3 fliegt hier auch noch rum und zum "arbeiten" ein anderes System ist auch unsinnige.
PP/Word etc. und Browser auf 24" nerven mich jetzt schon genug.


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Luxusprobleme  

ich tipp das hier grad auf 42 Zoll


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> bei dir sagt Mutti aber auch nix


Stimmt! Dafür würde mich meine Freundin erschlagen, wenn ich eine hätte!   

Grund: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pains-world-4748-picture465600-dsc00425.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pains-world-4748-picture465603-dsc00428.html




> Die enizigen beiden Steckdosen sind auf der anderen Seite, dazu macht mir die Hauselektronik Sorgen.


Solange das Haus nicht zu alt ist, sollte es da keine Probleme geben. Kannst dir ja ein Gold-NT einbauen, dann sparst du wenigstens etwas Strom bei dem CF-System.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Das Haus ist schon etwas älter, aber wie alt genau kein Plan.

Warum sind Platinnts eingentlich so teuer?


----------



## Painkiller (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Das Haus ist schon etwas älter, aber wie alt genau kein Plan.


Schau am besten mal in den Sicherungskasten. Wenn es da nach Old-School aussieht, solltest du vllt. dein Vorhaben mit einer Riesen-Steckerleiste überdenken. 



> Warum sind Platinnts eingentlich so teuer?


Wegen:

- Garantiezeiten
- Effizienz 
- qualitativen Teilen


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Im Sicherungskasten sind Kippschalter die man einfach wieder zurück kippen kann.


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

kleb sie mit tesa fest


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Die fliegen auch durch den Staubsauger raus, aber ohne System dahinter.


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

ich sag ja, kleb sie fest


----------



## turbosnake (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Angeblich sollen die nächten AMD GPUs so schnell sein wie eine 6990.
Das würde ja für die meisten Spiele ausreichen und ich könnte den Zeitrahmen strecken da es so nur um 1000€ wären. 
Wechseln auf CF kann man ja bei notwenigkeit immer wechseln.
Kann man DualGpus auf jedem Board verwenden?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*



> Kann man DualGpus auf jedem Board verwenden?


Kann man! Sind ganz normale PCIe-Karten.  Das Netzteil muss halt mitspielen. Und die CPU darf die Karten nicht bremsen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Dann hat man auch nur 2*8 Lanes( wobei das bei SBN eh immer der Fall ist) und könnte mit einer anderen Plattform 4 (!) Dualkarten verwenden!
Ich habe gelesen das die neues GPUs so schnell seinen sollen wie eine aktuelle Dualgpu, da mache ich mir schon Sorgen, das die CPU bremst.

PS:2 Monitore sind nichts, nachdem ich mir das Video mit 2*30" von PCGH angesehen habe.
    Solange man 3 Monitore benutzt kann man auch NVidias im SLI benutzen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. November 2011)

*AW: 27" WQHD oder zB 2*24"*

Auch wenn dieser Thread eine etwas älter ist habe ich weiter darüber nachgedacht.
3 Monitore: Man hat keine Kante in der Mitte vom Bild, allerdings ein sehr breites und wenig hohes Bild
4 und 5  als Haupt monitore sind unsinng, man könnte aber 3+1 machen und den 4 als Sysdaten anzeiger benutzen.
6: Haben aus meiner Sicht den Nachteil das man wieder eine kante im Bild hat.
7 und 8: s.o
9: Man würde ein Quandtisches Bild haben,allerdings im Eyefinty nicht mehr möglich und benötigt bestimmt sehr viel Leistung, ist also sau teuer.

Ich bin irgendwie auf die verrückte Idee gekommen auch über ein Beamer nach zu denken.
Allerdings habe ich im Forum nur das von Superwip dazu gefunden:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/179161-beamer-fuer-gaming-2.html#post3509799.

PS: Wenn es um 3 Monitore geht würde ich entweder den Dell U2411M oder den  BenQ XL2420T. nutzen. Wenn ich genug Geld hätte.


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

> Ich bin irgendwie auf die verrückte Idee gekommen auch über ein Beamer nach zu denken.


Mach mit einer Konsole auf jeden Fall schon Spaß.  Allerdings belass ich es lieber bei Monitoren.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2011)

Wenn ich nochmal drüber nachdenke sitze ich wahrscheinlich zu nah an der Wand und kann das Ding auch nicht vernüftigt aufbauen.

Welche Monitore, die weniger kosten als der Dell,kann man noch verwenden? Dann hätte ich schon  gerne 120Hz.


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

120Hz und weniger kosten als der Dell... Uff, das ist schwer. Qualität hat nun mal seinen Preis.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn du gute 120Hz Monitore haben willst, dann musst du dafür auch einige Scheine auf den Tisch legen. 

Empfehlungen:

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Dell bietet auch noch eine Alternative an. Teilweise ist diese sogar besser als sein großer Bruder: 
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Laut Prad ist der 23" Schlechter zum spielen, als der 24 Zöller, das finde ich etwas komisch.
Und bei Prad bin ich auf diesen gestoßen:PRAD | Test Monitor AOC e2352Phz

Die beiden sinf mir wieder zu teuer. Dafür das die Vorteile von 120Hz nicht so groß sein sollen, vorallem bei meine Genres die ich atm spiele.


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

> Die beiden sinf mir wieder zu teuer. Dafür das die Vorteile von 120Hz nicht so groß sein sollen, vorallem bei meine Genres die ich atm spiele.


Das mit dem Preis hätte ich dir vorher auch schon sagen können. Qualität kostet nun mal. 

Zum Dell: 



> Wer in Arbeitspausen etwas entspannen möchte, kann sich am U2312HM auch in schnellen Action-Spielen austoben. Die Reaktionszeiten sind dank der 6-Bit-Farbansteuerung und des Overdrive für ein IPS-Panel recht flink und somit für alle Arten von Spielen geeignet. Preislich dürfte der U2312HM selbst für Spieler interessant werden, da er nur wenig mehr als ein vergleichbarer TN-Monitor kostet.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Das ganze wird schwieriger als ich erwartet habe.

Was gibt es noch zu empfehlen?
Man könnte ja auch fast 3*27" nehmen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob mir Full-HD ausreicht.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

> Was gibt es noch zu empfehlen?


Ich hab dir alles genannt. Mir fällt nix mehr ein.


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Gut, dann ähm...

Ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich es machen werde.

Allerdings werde ich wohl die CPU behalten (wobei dann mein 3 155 Board kommen würde), wenn er zu lahm ist muss auch eine neue CPU her.

Dann bleibt der Dell mein Favorit, denn er ist besser als mein aktueller.

Kann man die Monitore auch nacheinander kaufen?
Dürfte egal sein, solange sich nichts ändert.


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2011)

> Kann man die Monitore auch nacheinander kaufen?
> Dürfte egal sein, solange sich nichts ändert.


 
Kann man.  Solange die Modellnummer die gleiche ist^^


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Ich habe im Forum gerade das hier als Zitat gefunden(Geht um AMDs 79xx):
"Die besagte Grafikkarte soll an Rechenleistung bis zu 12,16 TFLOPS in einfacher Genauigkeit und 3,04 TFLOPS mit doppelter Genauigkeit liefern. Verglichen mit der Radeon HD 6990 entspricht das einer Steigerung von jeweils ca. 58%. 6.400 Stream-Prozessoren ermöglichen diese brachiale Leistung. Dabei wird ein Chip über 3.200 Einheiten verfügen und enthält damit fast das Doppelte an Stream-Prozessoren der aktuellen Radeon HD 6970. 256 Textureinheiten sind an Board und dank des 384bit großem Speicherinterface, kombiniert mit 6GB GDDR5+ RAM, ermöglicht es der Karte eine Speicherbandbreite von sagenhaften 576GB/s. Zum Einsatz kommt ein aktueller PCIe 3.0 Steckplatz."

Sollte das stimmen würde das doch für alle 3 Monitore ausreichen und so hoffentlich die kosten minimieren, dann wäre es nur noch kanpp ~1000€-


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2011)

Bin gerade auf 2 weitere Monitore gestoßen
1 Asus PA238Q Leider nur 23" Dell2412, ansosnten eher besser als der 23" Dell.
2) Auch wenn nicht zockertauglich: 36,4"-Monitor mit 4-facher Full-HD-Auflösung von Eizo - 23.11.2011 - ComputerBase
Die Größe und Auflösung wären schon genial.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2011)

> Die Größe und Auflösung wären schon genial.


Aber nur mit SLI oder CF spielbar. 

Zur AMD-Karte...

Das sind bestenfalls Gerüchte. Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn die Karte so ein Leistungshammer wird. Aber iwie will ich noch nicht so recht dran glauben.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2011)

Wenn ich es mir recht überlege sind die Dells doch schon teuer dafür das ihr Vorteil nur das IPS-Panel ist.
Atm habe ich diesen hier:PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ EW2430 Teil 10.

Warum ist der PRAD | Test Monitor Asus PA238Q Teil 14 so viel teurer als der 23" Dell?


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

Zum ASUS:

Wegen seinem 10-Bit-LUT und dem steuerbaren Overdrive.

Mir hat aber der Kommentar hier völlig gereicht: 



> Im direkten Vergleich mit dem Dell U2312HM ist der Asus einen Tick besser und bietet einige zusätzliche Ausstattungsmerkmale *wie zum Beispiel die Bild-in-Bild Funktion, was auch den Unterschied in der Bewertung ausmacht. *Insbesondere bei der Bildhomogenität, dem Reaktionsverhalten (Stärke des Overdrive kann selbst eingestellt werden) und der Interpolation hat Asus mehr anzubieten. Dafür offeriert Dell seine Leistung zu einem weitaus geringeren Preis an. *Der Mehrpreis beim Asus wiegt die etwas besseren Teilergebnisse nach unserer Meinung aber nicht ganz auf.*


 
340€ für ein steuerbares Overdrive und einem 10-Bit-LUT mit deutlichen Schwächen....  Für mich ist da der Dell P/L-Technisch das rundere Produkt.


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Danke.
Ich werde höchstens mein vorhandenen Monitor um 2 andere erweitern, da es so günstiger wird!
Also hast du einen günstigen24" Monitor ohne IPS und  3D?


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

> Also hast du einen günstigen24" Monitor ohne IPS und 3D?


Die drei Monitore sollten eingentlich schon die gleichen sein. Sonst kommt es zu Unstimmigkeiten beim Kontrast. 

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

Da habe ich schon andere Bilder geshen.

Das sind aber nur 23,6" fällt das überhaupt auf?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde es jetzt nicht umsetzen, ich werde es vll später machen!
Trozdem Danke  <<Painkiller>> für die Hilfe.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich werde es jetzt nicht umsetzen, ich werde es vll später machen!
> Trozdem Danke <<Painkiller>> für die Hilfe.



Kein Problem. 

Zu 23,6 auf 24: Mir ist der Unterschied nicht aufgefallen^^


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde es dann wohl mit 3 27" oder 3 30" machen. 
Wenn ich genug Platz habe.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich werde es dann wohl mit 3 27" oder 3 30" machen.
> Wenn ich genug Platz habe.



3x30"!  Da geht dann was!  Ich stell mir gerade BF3 @ 3x 30" vor. xD
Hoffentlich halten bis dahin die neuen Grafikkarten was sie versprechen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2011)

Es wird noch dauern, denn ich WQHD Monitore müssen erstmal vorallem günstiger und gaming tauglicher werden.
Ich schätze das wird noch mind 3 Jahre dauern.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2011)

Das ich so schnell was finde überascht mich schon, auch wenn ich nicht kaufen werde. 
Wobei ich den Acer schön finde.
Habe auf Prad gerade das hier gefunden:PRAD | Test Monitor Acer S243HLAbmii

Der hier kostet mehr und scheint kaum besser zu sein.



			
				Prad.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das Datenblatt beziffert die Reaktionszeit mit 2 Millisekunden. Unsere Messungen bestätigen, dass wir es hier mit einem sehr schnellen Bildschirm zu tun haben: 3,0 Millisekunden für Grau-zu-Grau und 3,7 Millisekunden für Schwarz-Weiß sind selbst für ein TN-Panel schon sehr kurz. Sogar die über alles gemittelte Bildaufbauzeit (hin und zurück) für unsere 15 Messwerte ist mit 4,1 Millisekunden kaum länger.



Gelten die Wert auch für den 27"?
Wenn er das selbe Panel hat, dann werden sie wohl gleich sein.


----------

